# Talbot Express / Al-Ko handbrake cable



## Randonneur (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I need a new handbrake cable as I've discovered that the driver's side rear is chafing on a chassis member and is slightly kinked making the brake release on that side sticky.

I have a 1991 Elddis Autostratus on a Talbot Express base vehicle with a lowline Al-Ko chassis on the body.

Does any one know if I need a Talbot handbrake cable or an Al-Ko handbrake cable, ( assuming they still make them! ). I know that some Al-Ko chassis' used Talbot parts and some used  Al-Ko parts but how can I find out. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction please!!!


----------



## Nosha (Apr 26, 2010)

You could always try Al-Ko near Southam, Warwickshire, if the back axle is on leaf springs I would think it's still the Talbot chassis and cables, but if it's on torsion bar/rubber system (like a larger version of a camping trailer) then I would think it's a complete Al-Ko chassis and axle set up in which case it uses their cables. 

If you look under the vehicle just behind where the cab would finish, is there a large bolted join in the chassis rail?? If there is it's had a complete Al-Ko chassis fitted.


----------



## Randonneur (Apr 26, 2010)

Nosha said:


> You could always try Al-Ko near Southam, Warwickshire, if the back axle is on leaf springs I would think it's still the Talbot chassis and cables, but if it's on torsion bar/rubber system (like a larger version of a camping trailer) then I would think it's a complete Al-Ko chassis and axle set up in which case it uses their cables.
> 
> If you look under the vehicle just behind where the cab would finish, is there a large bolted join in the chassis rail?? If there is it's had a complete Al-Ko chassis fitted.




Hi Nosha,

Yes just behind the cab there are bolted joints where the Al-Ko part bolts to the Talbot chassis, and yes it does have torsion bar suspension. 

Looks like I need to get on to Al-Ko then. Any idea if they keep parts for chassis of this age. 

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## Randonneur (Sep 11, 2010)

*Update on handbrake cable*

I finally managed to track down the correct handbrake cable for my 1991 Talbot Express Elddis Autostratus. It has the extended Alko lowline chassis with torsion bar suspension and I believe this cable is common to a range of motorhomes built on this chassis. For everyone's information the part number is :- 366222 if you need one.


----------



## eddy maddox (Sep 28, 2010)

*handbrake cable //*

Hi, just noticed your thread & i wondered if that cable you mentioned would fit my 1990 talbot express 1300td Kon Tiki the standard cable is to short, i need one aprox 3mtrs long, is this the same problem you had ? could you let me know where you managed to find one ? Thanks Eddy


----------



## Randonneur (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Eddy,

The problem I had with my handbrake cable was that the standard Talbot cable was the right length on the inner part, about 2500mm ( approx 8ft ), but the outer sheath coverings on both sides were about 6 inches too short to fit the alko chassis mounting brackets.

The Alko cable I bought is correct for my chassis and I suspect it may be ok for yours, but I would advise checking with Alko Kober UK first. I emailed their Mr Alan Sanders and sent him my chassis ( VIN ) number, and alko chassis number, and the Elddis build number which I found on another plate. These enabled him to trace the correct cable I required and from what was said when I picked my cable up from them, they sell a few and it is a regular stock item.

You can order and pay by phone from Alko Kober in Southam Warwickshire and they will mail it to you or you can arrange to pick it up from them and pay on pick up, if you live close, ( what I did ).

I would'nt bother trying to get one through a local caravan dealer as they probably won't want to know and it could take weeks as they will have to order from Alko just the same as you.

Hope this helps,

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## maingate (Sep 28, 2010)

If anyone is having a problem sourcing a handbrake cable, there is a company in Swansea that can make up a new one  (or part of one) for you.

www.speedycables.co.uk.


----------

